# 2011 new year new start!



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

ppl,

im calling on all of you for advice, maybe helping my put my best foot forward into 2011.

i am nearly 6ft, 36 and weigh 100kg, ive tried to keep in shape over the past few years, my gf says i am...i may have love handles lol, but

i dont look bad for 36 but im lookin to shape up and get the body i want for summer, i have enough funds for any kind of supplements needed.

i just need a master plan. i can go gym at least 4 times a week min, been training over the past few year, but it seems i have have just been maintaining what i have...

can any1 help? im thinkin of doin bodypart splits and maybe a 5x5 workout plan, guys help me get of this plateau!!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

What does your diet look like at the moment and what is your training routine?


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

tbh honest my diet aint too bad, i just a have a few bad days...over the past 5 years ive gone from 2 bodypart splits chest tri back bi etc etc, full body blitz's i do 30 mins cardio every time, i also do bodycombat now n again and boxercise, reading back thru this its probably my diet, but like i said 2011 new year new start.

ive thought in the past that maybe ive not lifted heaving enough, then i started using a notebook. things started to improve, maybe im looking for a different regime, look at myself from a different angle...

any workouts plans i have tried have been from mens mags, they seems to concentrate on toning, like urself and many others i wanna look good...so i want the perfect balance as it seems that i have been getting it wrong....


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

also ill be honest ive gone down the PH road, maybe outta desperation...18 months ago did Mass Plex, got bigger got bloated got smaller, not gonna go into PCT thats too looonnnnnggg i'll just say i did it right ( trust me i did ) this year ive done Sdrol and then EPI...got stronger done my PCT ( forget the mention of PH/PCT i just wanted to let u know my history ).

i currently am looking for doin it the right way, i can afford any supps needed, i have already got bundles of stuff protein creatine etc...all the gear no idea is probably whats happened here lol.

and lurking at the back of my stash is some M1T (nooooo i hear u say) and no is the answer ive given to myself!

so this time i wanna get it right!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use mens mag routines. I subscribe to the less is more philosophy with training and I am now trying just one all out set after a couple of warm ups. The routine is advocated by Dorian Yates and seems to suite my training. It is split over four days and is detailed in my progress journal in the latter pages.

Diet is important as well and I am making a real effort with this in the coming year too. Writing everything down is a good idea too.


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

Can u gimme an example?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

An example of ?


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

Ur 4 day workout?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

MONDAY

chest-rotator cuff warm up

decline bench press

incline dumbbell press

flyes

biceps- concentration curl

barbell curl

Abs- hanging leg raise

crunches

TUESDAY

back- pullover

 close grip pulldown

wide grip low pulley row

dumbbell row

deadlift

shrug

THURSDAY

shoulders- dumbbell press

lat raise

cable lat raise

bent over raises

triceps- pushdowns

lying tricep extension

dumbbell extension

FRIDAY

legs- leg extension

leg press

squat

leg curl

stiff leg deadlift

calf raise

seated calf raise


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good man, definitely a good mix of Excercises, I don't believe there's ever a wrong way of training. As long as ur training! Time me thinks to sort out my diet (( ;


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

Go to a local boxing club and join up. Alot of the time you will get younger people like me who train with the older people, it makes them feel like they have to keep up and therefor work harder. I've seen alot of guys your age, not fat just a bit chubby wanting to tone up and have done it in a matter of 3 months, i doubt they would have done it just by going to a gym and working out for months on end not pushing themselves hard enough to get out of plateau.

It turns getting toned up into a competition between everyone which i think is good, gives you that extra push.


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

Lol older ppl, cheers mate, I was thinking that anyway I used to kickbox, was in good shape then...bumped into my old trainer just before Xmas, he told me to come down to this new place, maybe there I can get my mojo back! Ur right tho mate....boxing training is the way forward to general fitness!

Nice 1 fella


----------



## Sparks1990 (Dec 9, 2010)

U know what i meen lol, older as in older than me


----------



## mockneygeeza (Aug 13, 2011)

So has any1 else got any training advice?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have a look at me sticky in the beginners section dudes :cool;


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

badb8y said:


> So has any1 else got any training advice?


I owe the foundations of my condition to dh mountainbiking and bmx riding for like 16 hours at the weekend with the odd session at night thro the week..all the twisting and turning is awesome for core shoulders and back specially the teres muscle...

So if I ask me extreme sports are where its at!


----------

